# Home Depot - Husky 2.5 gal mini shop vac sale  $19.97 (UPDATED...see latest post)



## imacman (Nov 26, 2009)

If anyone needs a shop vac, HD has a great price tomorrow.

Rigid 16 Gal., 5 hp, wet/dry w/ 3 accessories & 7' hose, 15' power cord, lifetime warranty.  Fine dust/ash filter available.

$19.88


About as cheap as your going to see for this unit.  

www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs/stores...og.beans.EndecaDataBean@4e9f86cc&ddkey=Search


----------



## rap69ri (Nov 26, 2009)

That is a good deal, but I prefer the Shop-Vac brand because I can use a fine dust bag. No need to clean or change the filter, just remove the bag and throw it away. Two bags are about $10, and last about 8 months.


----------



## festerw (Nov 26, 2009)

Rigid has dust bags available for the 14-16 gal vacs also.


----------



## Excell (Nov 26, 2009)

You can probably use the shop vac bag in that one as well . I like the old shop vac made out of metal,then when I forget and use it before it has cooled enough It doesn't catch on fire .I just loose the bag .I am not going any where near HD tomorrow ,I don't have enough nerve .


----------



## yknotcarpentry (Nov 27, 2009)

got one of these when they ran the deal this summer, great little vac. You can tell this specific vac is somewhat designed for homeowner useage but none-the-less its great when it comes to power and filtration as is. As I have said before I really love all the rigid products!(vacs, Framing nailer. jointer, table-saws, sliding compund miter saw, orbital sanders, laminate trim router, 1/2" corded drill) I used this vac hooked up to a sander to sand a small room that I sheetrocked and mudded. With the factory filter I had no dust blowing through; nor do I have problems when I use it on my stove. Why you ask? because the rigid filter is nice, not like the ones you get for "shop-vac" which still require the paper filters. Over the years I have blown through numerous "shop-vacs". Still have a 5 year old rigid and now have this one and the big boy with the detatchable blower...  I use my vacs hard for work, cleaning up demo work, hooked up to chop saws on automatic switches on job sites, thrown in and out of my truck, dragged in and out of job sites, I'm not just talking homeowner use. I stand by Rigid for thier durability based on my old vac (as its still running great and I have burnt out at least 3 "shop-vacs" along side of this one) and all the other tools I own that are rigid. I am learning they are really out performing some of the tools I have that cost a lot more money....just my 2


----------



## BJN644 (Nov 27, 2009)

I bought one of these this past summer too. It works great, but I found out quickly you NEED the fine dust filter for ashes or you will have a mess in the house. The other poster must have got lucky and had one installed already, the stock filter will not capture fine dust. It is a great buy.


----------



## defield (Nov 27, 2009)

I also purchased one of the Ridgid vacs last summer some time.

Went to the Auburn, ME, Home Depot and noticed a few pickup trucks pulling out of the lot with Ridgid vac boxes in the back, along with other items.

Went into the store and there was a display near the door of a whole bunch of vacs.

For that price, I bought one.

Works great for general shop or garage use and is smaller and lighter than my Sears shop vac.  Plenty of power.

For the price, a real bargan.

Have a Loveless hot ash vac for the pellet stove.

Ranger


----------



## BJN644 (Nov 27, 2009)

I just left HD, man was that place crazy! the shop vacs had to be the hottest seller they had, I bet they sold out already.


----------



## defield (Nov 27, 2009)

Also meant to say . . . . .

Last summer when I bought mine, had to go back for something the next day and the large display of vacs was GONE, GONE, GONE . . . .SOLD OUT.

Ranger


----------



## countk (Nov 27, 2009)

If I needed a shop vac, I would buy this unit in a minute and get a hepa filter. You can't beat these filters. Just clean them in the middle of the burning season and the start of the next one, and you're all set.


----------



## anka (Nov 27, 2009)

Sold out! No fair-

Anka


----------



## defield (Nov 28, 2009)

According to an article in the local newspaper,  the Auburn, Maine, Home Depot has 125 vacs for sale when they opened at 6:00 A.M. Friday.

Twenty (20) minutes later . . . .They were ALL GONE!!


----------



## Wet1 (Nov 28, 2009)

I bought a Shop Vac at Lowes yesterday, they matched the $19.95 HD price.


----------



## imacman (Nov 29, 2009)

Wet1 said:
			
		

> I bought a Shop Vac at Lowes yesterday, they matched the $19.95 HD price.



Great!  

I just back from HD a few minutes ago, and their supply of the vacs on sale was "0".  

The salesguy said that every other question he got today and yesterday was "have any more of those shop vacs that are on sale?"


----------



## eschills (Nov 29, 2009)

I have the 16 gal, 6.5 hp Rigid Blower Vac and the filter is great. I use it for sheet rock dust and to clean the stove. Clean the filter with a small compressor and air gun attachment.


----------



## Coyote2 (Nov 29, 2009)

Shop Vacs are one the most useless tools every made, if you exclude the need to suck up water. The ridged hose merely cuts down on efficient air movement and destroys suction from an already weak and VERY NOISY sucker.

The idea is that we are conditioned to believe that the more noise an appliance makes, the more work is being done.  Sucker.

Need a shop vac?  Buy a used older Electrolux vacuum cleaner and check to make sure it still has good suction. Generic vac bags at grocery store mean lower price AND disposable convenience.  I just took three down to the goodwill store.

Need to suck up massive amounts of sawdust etc?  Use a broom and a shovel, for chrissake.


----------



## imacman (Jan 14, 2010)

ust saw a new HD sale flier for the small Husky 2.5 Gal shop vac.....this is the one I use just for the pellet stove with the addition of some modified drywall bags.

$19.97 from 1/14/10 - 1/21/10

www.homedepot.com/Flooring-Vacuums-...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


----------

